# Jenady IM CALLING YOU OUT!!!



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Dont bomb a brother who has a metal shop! Muahahaha You have been spreading your nubbers all around town. now its time for you to get a Nerd Special Edition Nubber! 

ok so you have been bombed. accept it unfortunatly ive been going back and forth for over a week on which to send you. so you have to decide! theyre too expensive to make to send both i wish i could. If you do not tell me which one, then i will hold a poll and whichever gets voted on most. is the one your getting. I took your design and just added threads. 

Brass or Stainless Steel?!?! 


( The brass one still needs to have the spokes put into it but that will get done tonight.)


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

OMFG!  :dude:  :dude:


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow that is awesome. My vote is for the brass. What can I say, it's pimp! 8)


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm voting brass!

How much for a titanium one?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Whichever is lighter!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Those are incredible. Nice work. I vote brass!


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, that looks awesome!


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

What in the world are they?


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

They both look nice. But my personal preference would be the stainless steel one,nice work :tu


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow I am glad i didnt get called out. Also, those nubbers look great.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Can I use it to nub an Oliva G-Spot????


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Can I use it to nub an Oliva G-Spot????


Im tired of that quest. im never gonna find it.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

I am lost, what is a nubber??


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh yeah. The Nubber War!! Personally, I like the looks of the stainless steel. But geez, Justin, making the man pick his poison?!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Whatever one he doesn't want, I want it!!! Really cool product!!!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, I knew turtlehead boy here was going to do this. I just didn't imagine how FREAKIN AWESOME they would be. I still love my wood one Jim so take no offense. 

Justin, you did amazing work! Very impressive.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the Stainless look.......


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Amlique said:


> I am lost, what is a nubber??


A tool that allows you to nub a cigar without actually holding the cigar and burning your fingers.


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

Amlique said:


> I am lost, what is a nubber??


Think of it as a "roach clip" for cigars. It allows you to enjoy that last little bit of the cigar without burning your fingers.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

dude. that brass one is f-ing amazing, wow........just wow...................wow........... really nice.


----------



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

Those are amazing!!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Damn, I just came out of the shop to find this debate raging on. They both look great. But I polished enough brass for one lifetime. I really like the stainless.

Every time I get an Enco or Harbor freight catalog I look at the machine lathes and drool. I keep telling myself, someday.

I bow to your craftsmanship and tools. Fantastic.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

He is the master with hard round things!!!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Excellent!!! That's gonna be nice! He wants stainless cuz so his stogies don't goo it up!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow Those are just amazing... Just wondering how much do they roughly weigh. Awesome job ninjaturtlenerd..


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

wow..............just wow .........

justin way to go!


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

These do look great! Is the intention to actually impale the cigar with the spokes?


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Claes said:


> These do look great! Is the intention to actually impale the cigar with the spokes?


Saweeeeeeeet!!! Yep that's the whole idea. The one below is a Jenady work of art in action.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

007 Cruiser said:


> Saweeeeeeeet!!! Yep that's the whole idea. The one below is a Jenady work of art in action.


Herman,

Great picture! Very nice work. It must be nice to be able to go outside to smoke.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I can go outside to smoke, but the cigar will have an inch of snow on it....


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Same here coop!

Going to try and navigate my way to Madison now! Wish me luck.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Coop D said:


> I can go outside to smoke, but the cigar will have an inch of snow on it....


LMAO!

That is pretty BA. Now I want to start woodworking / metals.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Snow, snow, and more idiots on the Eisenhower driving in it....


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

i hate the damn snow!!! lol got stuck 3 times trying to get outta my neighborhood. then said Screw IT! and went back home.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

My buddy just called me seeing if I wanted a free ticket to the Hawks Game... I pass the stadium on the way home. With the snow the traffice will be killer, so might as well pull off and catch the game, then make the commute!!!


----------

